# A technique that may work...



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I also have the program that your Dad bought for you. :agree It does work. You just have to retrain your brain.


----------



## WhatsThePurpose (May 27, 2004)

It does work...

It is like giving a patient hearing to the negative thoughts that are trying to tell something, but without giving in...

and then analysing them rationally. Do the negative thoughts have any basis - any meaning. If yes, then what should you do about it. If no, why think that thought at all.


----------



## jmg (Feb 15, 2005)

That sounds like an excellent idea. I just might actually try that.

:nw


----------



## Jeniperl (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I will try that also. Is it Lucinda Bassett??


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks jesserie.

What do you think I do if I stray away from the excercise for a while though? You see, I did it for a while last year, but then later I got discouraged.


----------



## Western Wall (Nov 19, 2003)

I personally just go back to the exercises like this when I stray from them. My brain remembers enough from learning how to do them seven months ago. Even if I backtracked, it's easier to get on track. Even if you can't do the exercises all the time or always see the need for them, when you do, there is nothing wrong with going back and giving it a new whirl. The effects from such exercises is cumulative over the years. And as you get smarter and smarter, year after year, it just gets better and easier to understand what makes you personally feel better.


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Western Wall. Good to see you again by the way. 

Same for you Meggie


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Andy! Good to see ya! :banana


----------



## Western Wall (Nov 19, 2003)

Good to see you, too, Andy!


----------

